# Slovak: maškrtok



## Concise

Is this word one used earlier, but now extinct? Dictionaries show maškrtka as a living word, but not maškrtok.

I found maškrtok in my course book as part of a sort of child-rhymes. Apart from that there are really rather few hits, some recipes of jarkin maškrtok and 2-3 more.

(maškrtok - Google-keresés)

I also wonder that maškrtok may be just a wrong usage of maškrtka even among some Slovak. But what do you think about it, Professors?


----------



## Awwal12

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> Apart from that there are really rather few hits, some recipes of jarkin maškrtok and 2-3 more.


A half of the hits are (probably non-standard) genitive plural forms of maškrtka, though, aren't they?


----------



## Concise

Awwal12 said:


> A half of the hits are genitive plural forms of maškrtka, though, aren't they?


Msybe. Btw it had been my first idea, but the G Pl is only maškrtiek, never maškrtok.


----------



## Awwal12

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> but the G Pl is only maškrtiek, never maškrtok.


In standard Slovak, yes (I've expanded my post a bit). May be East Slavic (Rusyn) influence in border dialects, though.
Anyway, in many examples nom./acc. sg. simply doesn't make sense (e.g. boxy plné maškrtok, veľa maškrtok etc.).


----------



## Concise

Ok, I got it.


----------



## vianie

Rhytmical law applies:

N sg. zástavka
G pl. zástaviek

But:

N sg. zastávka
G pl. zastávok


----------



## Concise

OK,  guys, but “jarkin maškrtok” at 
Jarkin maškrtok (fotorecept) is not plural Gen. , is it?

Or here is it in plural Gen?

“Keď prišiel pondelok, jaj mamička, bolí bok. Keď prišiel utorok, jaj mamička, druhý bok. Keď prišla streda, jaj mamička, beda. Keď prišiel štvrtok, napiekla maškrtok…..”


----------



## Awwal12

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> napiekla maškrtok


Must be gen.pl. here as well. That basically makes “jarkin maškrtok” an isolated case.


----------



## vianie

It seems to me that Jarka just wanted to be original while creating name for her dessert, so she joined zákusok and maškrta into one word, therefore maškrtok.


----------



## Concise

Awwal12 said:


> Must be gen.pl. here as well. That basically makes “jarkin maškrtok” an isolated case.


For me sometimes it is quite obvious why there is accusative or genitive after some verbs, but I assumed that piecť and its different forms go with accusative. My non-Slavic way of thinking is that you cook something, you know how much you wanna cook, you buy the ingredients, you work with them, you put them into or onto the oven, so you control the quantiy, therefore it should be accusative. And never genitive.

But it seems that you can think that you cook “some” of something, so using genitive may be even more common than accusative.


----------



## Concise

vianie said:


> It seems to me that Jarka just wanted to be original while creating name for her dessert, so she joined zákusok and maškrta into one word, therefore maškrtok.


Bang!


----------



## Awwal12

Tisztul_A_Visztula said:


> but I assumed that piecť and its different forms go with accusative.


By default yes, but with resultative (usually perfective) verbs, such as napiecť , it may be replaced with genitive in the partitive meaning (~"some unspecified amount of") when semantically applicable. Russian even has its marginal second genitive (a.k.a. partitive) case specifically for those purposes, though it's limited to certain words and is replaced with the usual genitive case otherwise.


----------

